# Can a person be a full time police officer and a call firefighter for the same city?



## bburkie (Sep 6, 2002)

I currently work as a Reserve/ Intermittent Police Officer and a Call Firefighter for the same city. Both jobs are civil service. My question is, does anyone know if I was hired full time for one position, could I stay at employed at the other?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I knew a trooper who was also an on-call firefighter.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

I believe departments all have their own policies regarding what kind, if any, of outside work you may have. It would be up to that policy and/or the chief.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

That's like playing for the Red Sox and Yankees at the same time.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

CHAPTER 41. OFFICERS AND EMPLOYEES OF CITIES, TOWNS AND DISTRICTS 

POLICE OFFICERS 

Chapter 41: Section 97F. Firefighter duties; performance by police 

Section 97F. No city or town shall require a member of its police department, or other employee with police powers, to perform the duties of a firefighter during his tour of duty; provided, however, that nothing in this section shall prohibit any such member from serving as a call or volunteer firefighter, or from responding to an emergency in the normal course of his duties. No police officer, or other employee with police powers, shall, in connection with any industrial or labor dispute, perform the duties of a firefighter or any duties other than those regularly assigned to him.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

OutOfManyOne said:


> CHAPTER 41. OFFICERS AND EMPLOYEES OF CITIES, TOWNS AND DISTRICTS
> 
> POLICE OFFICERS
> 
> ...


Sounds like youre good to go...


----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

yes you can - i know of 2 f/t officers who work as call/volunteer ff's for the same town.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

And if you live in Lynnfield and happen to be married to Fire/Police Chief you can hold not 2 but 3 Public Safety Town jobs and somehow be on the clock for 2 of the jobs at the same time.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

[B said:


> Delta784]That's like playing for the Red Sox and Yankees at the same time.


[/b]

Ha Ha!!:-D


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

LTJMC said:


> yes you can - i know of 2 f/t officers who work as call/volunteer ff's for the same town.


There is nothing prohibiting it in the law, it is up to dept policy. Be aware that FLSA could be a problem if you are in the same city/town.

The city would be requiered to pay your Police Officer overtime rate when you are working as a Call FF. The feds view it as one employer (the city, not the individual depts with in the city) The good news is the feds do not actively investigate this and only react to complaints.

My dept had a similar situation in which a couple of full-time FF's and other town employes were Specials - US Dept of Labor came in to investigate an FLSA complaint and folks got back pay at their O.T rate for hours worked - So, now the town does not usually hire town employees from one dept to work part-time in another because of O.T. issues


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Can a person be a full time police officer and a call firefighter for the same ci*



Delta784 said:


> That's like playing for the Red Sox and Yankees at the same time.


No... that's like playing for the Red Sox and Patriots at the same time


----------



## bburkie (Sep 6, 2002)

firefighter39 said:


> There is nothing prohibiting it in the law, it is up to dept policy. Be aware that FLSA could be a problem if you are in the same city/town.
> 
> The city would be requiered to pay your Police Officer overtime rate when you are working as a Call FF. The feds view it as one employer (the city, not the individual depts with in the city) The good news is the feds do not actively investigate this and only react to complaints.


I don't think that would affect me since my pay as a Call FF is a monthly even minimal rate regardless of hours worked. It isn't really a money making position, it's more to get you ready for a full time spot.


----------

